# Preaching Model: Chapell vs. Pipa



## Romans922 (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw someone make this distinction on the Warfield list.

What is the difference between Chapell's Model of Preaching (Obviously found in his book) and Joey Pipa's?

What is better, in your opinion?


----------

